# Finnish:Chocolate cream (40%) and cacao sponge cake (30%), c



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a translation in Finnish for the following legal denomination which is to be printed on a food label: 

   "Chocolate cream (40%) and cacao sponge cake (30%), covered with chocolate icing (10%)"
Out of existing translation I have constructed the following, which is probably full of grammatical errors:
"Suklaakreemillä(40%) ja Sokerikakku kaakaosta (30%), suklaalla päällystetty (10%)"
Can anybody tell me if this is correct, and if not correct the errors? 


Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## sakvaka

*Suklaalla kuorrutettu (10 %) kaakao-sokerikakku (30 %), jonka *(or _jossa_)* sisällä suklaakreemiä (40 %).* Do you have to include all three percent values in the description? Do they have to be in some specific order? If so, you could write something like "Suklaakreemiä (40 %) sisältävä kaakao-sokerikakku (30 %); pinnalla suklaakuorrutus (10 %)."

I wonder which food company you work for...  sounds good.


----------



## jonquiliser

"Kreemi" sounds a wee bit odd to me, I'd thought "täyte" is more common.


----------



## sakvaka

jonquiliser said:


> "Kreemi" sounds a wee bit odd to me, I'd thought "täyte" is more common.


 
"Kreemi" is used a lot and I think it has already become a standard Finnish word. Of course you can say _suklaatäyte (chocolate filling)_, if "kreemi" sounds too odd_._


----------



## Moosmutzie

Thanks very much for your proposals!!
Unfortunately my Finnish language skills are not sufficient to judge if and in what content "Kreemi" is used...
In any case, we've used it for earlier translations so in order to be consistent and not confuese the client I'll go on like this....

Thanks again and have a nice week!

P.S. Working as a translator for a food company is a hard job. You're always hungry!


----------



## Moosmutzie

P.P.S.: It is not necessary for the percentages to remain in the same order. It is important though that each ingredient has always the same percentage.


----------

